# 1937 indian motor bicycle



## catfish (Nov 14, 2017)

This is sad. 


https://www.ebay.com/itm/1937-india...506102?hash=item4b2a6fa176:g:1JIAAOSwNkJZ5kNe


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 14, 2017)

Oh Sweet Jesus...


----------



## bricycle (Nov 14, 2017)

I threw-up a little in my mouth.


----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 14, 2017)

Hurry the description says won't last long!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 14, 2017)

@thehugheseum


----------



## Cdollar4 (Nov 14, 2017)

Oh boy!!! It’s the cream of the crop. It looks like a three ring circus.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Nov 14, 2017)

Cdollar4 said:


> Oh boy!!! It’s the cream of the crop. It looks like a three ring circus.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



looks like 3 sumpthin....


----------



## Cdollar4 (Nov 14, 2017)

bricycle said:


> looks like 3 sumpthin....




Upgraded HD grips too!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iverider (Nov 14, 2017)

Poopy.


----------



## stoney (Nov 14, 2017)

Looks right to me


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 15, 2017)

theres more of these Chinese confused as hell "Indian" or other like Harley/excelsior builds out there than legit motorcycles.......strange strange times indeed


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 15, 2017)

thehugheseum said:


> theres more of these Chinese confused as hell "Indian" or other like Harley/excelsior builds out there than legit motorcycles.......strange strange times indeed



YIKES!


----------

